# left handed r34



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

anyone heard about a skyline r34 with the steeringweel on the left side?

spesial build form abudabi or something...???


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Hey there.

I think you mean the Motorex GT-Rs - they are imported for the USA market where USA drive with the steering wheel on the left. Getting a Skyline from Motorex costs lots because of all the crash testing, bonds, markups, conversion to USA-spec - meeting their stupidly strict laws; and smaller things like certain style side repeaters or frontal indicators, authority fees. The final cost for say an R34 GT-R V SPEC II is about $100 000 USD. I don't know if they would ship to Oslo, though.

The R34 GT-R was only sold to RHD markets (UK, Japan obviously, NZ, Australia, etc etc). It didn't get into the USA because it was RHD where they they have LHD and it would never meet their stupidly strict emissions laws (ok, so there was the MKIV Supra TT also with an I6 TT, but that was made in 93, finished in 98 partly due to emissions laws, which was when the R34 GT-R came (98) and wouldn't/couldn't get into the USA because of the laws that killed the Supra (with other reasons killing the Supra aswell). 

www.motorex.net


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You can do the conversion yourself. BBD, Perra and some of the others have done/are doing this. If you send me your e-mail addres I can send you a document that outlines what needs to be done


----------



## bobban (Jan 29, 2002)

Possibly this is the car Haakon refers to..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?threadid=14950&highlight=Stolen+Yellow+R34

I know of several cars LHD-converted in UAE (Dubai).. Look at www.toprpm.com for more pic:s on Left Hand Drive Skylines..

Regards Lars B.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

bobban said:


> *Possibly this is the car Haakon refers to..
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?threadid=14950&highlight=Stolen+Yellow+R34
> 
> ...


i know it pop i dubai...but i only see r32 and r33....what about the r34....maby the computer on the dash is a big problem.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Haakon_A said:


> *i know it pop i dubai...but i only see r32 and r33....what about the r34....maby the computer on the dash is a big problem. *


The computer (which is called the MFD - Multi Function Display) isn't a problem with getting a Skyline to LHD.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

u say there is no r34 i dubai? hmm


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Haakon_A said:


> *u say there is no r34 i dubai? hmm *


Sorry, I misinterpreted your post. I've edited it now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

oki


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

http://www.turboawd.com.ph/

Check out the R34 on this page.
The best LHD conversion I've seen.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Here is a R34 with LHD conversion


----------



## MUS26C (Sep 15, 2003)

check this link 

http://toprpm.com/eng/video.shtm

it shows white R34 in Dubai racing Porsche Gambala "600 HP"

the car is left handed and if u check the video you will be able to see the computer on the dash


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

http://rbmotoring.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=album38


Left hand drive is not a requirement in the US.


Motorex does not convert the cars to left hand drive.


----------



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

Few more Left-hand Skylines from Dubai:







































































































You may want to have a look at that site for a few more.. (UAEboost.net


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Here is a R34 with LHD conversion



That Ahmad in the background?

I've seen that place,well,i've been there!!!!


----------



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

Seems like most of you guys have been to Dubai.. That's good to know..


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> That Ahmad in the background?
> 
> I've seen that place,well,i've been there!!!!


Yup, that`s Ahmad in the background, and me filming the interior of the R34. Been to Dubai two times the last two years, and I`m planning on going there again in January/February 06. It`s a great place, wouldn`t mind living there in the cold norwegian winter :smokin:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

aWeX said:


> Yup, that`s Ahmad in the background, and me filming the interior of the R34. Been to Dubai two times the last two years, and I`m planning on going there again in January/February 06. It`s a great place, wouldn`t mind living there in the cold norwegian winter :smokin:


What's to do in DuBai? Curious...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Lol,i knew it.

When i was in Dubai,i just went to shopping malls(had to take mom around  ),and met up with Ahmed from TopRpm and also with BBD on different days.

I want to go back again,think my parents are going back early next year,i might go with them


----------



## Crash Gordon (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey I think I helped build a Denali for one of the guys on the Top RPM site. We supercharged it and a ton of stuff, then shipped it to him.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll see my pic collection and see if i got a pic of it


----------



## swing lo (Mar 26, 2007)

But who actually does these LHD conversions?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

This must be the threadlift of the year?  Please, please, please do some searching on the forum, this has been covered MANY times before. The conclusion being that it´s not worth it unless you live in a country (which you don´t) where you´re not allowed (legally) to have a car which is RHD.

/P


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

am with perra on this topic has been asked so many times.


----------

